# داي ورول مكابس الاعلاف من كايرو تريد - انتاج الماني



## كايرو تريد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*??????? ??? ???????*










?????? ??????? ?? ??? ???????? ?????? ??????
???? ?????? ???????? ?????????
Munch
???????? ?? ????? ???? ????? ??????? ?? ??????
???? ??? ??? ???? ????? ???????
RMP Ringdie pelletmill
????? ???? ???? ????????? ????? ?????? ?? ????? ????? ?????? ????? ??????????? ????????
???? ????? ? ????? ?? ????? ?????? ?????? ?? ???? ?????? ?????? ?????? ?????? ?? ???? ????? ????? ??????? ??? ??????
??? ???????? ???????? ????? ????? ????? ????? ????? ??? ???? ?? ?????? ? ???? ?? ????
?????? ????? ?????? ????? ??????? ?? ???? ????? ??????
????? ??????? ??? ????? ?????????? ???? ???? ??????? ?? ??????? ? ????? ???? 24 ???? ????? ???? ????
???? ????? ?????? ??????? ????? ??????? ????????? ????????
???? ?????? ?????? ????? ???? 150 ??? ?800 ??? ???? ???????? ??? ?? ???? ?? 1000 ??? ? 5000 ??? ????? ??????? ??? ??????? ???????
????? ?? ????????? ?? ?????? ????????? ???? ??????
www.Cairotrade.com
?? ??????? ??? ?????? ??????????
[email protected]
?? ??? ??????
01007774414 - 002
​


----------

